# Spinning- camel/silk



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

600 yards of 50/50 camel silk...probably a shawl in its future...stay tuned????


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh so pretty!!!!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Mgoose said:


> 600 yards of 50/50 camel silk...probably a shawl in its future...stay tuned????


That is absolutely gorgeous, it has such a beautiful sheen.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Wonderful yarn.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Love the combo of fibers and the colors are stunning!!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning,


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my, that is gorgeous. Wish I could reach in and touch it.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Incredible! So beautiful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is so pretty and the drape will be amazing.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh silky yarn beautiful shades!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Love the colors and your spinning is superb .


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

A beautiful job of spinning!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

OOOOoooooooo! Beautiful.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful spin! Love the shine. Did you spin and ply from both ends of the cake, or spin 2 bobbins to ply?


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful colors, lovely shine.


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> Beautiful spin! Love the shine. Did you spin and ply from both ends of the cake, or spin 2 bobbins to ply?


It is a two bobbin 2ply...thanks


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Yummy!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

That is beautiful


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just gorgeous. Will make an absolutely beautiful shawl.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Just gorgeous


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

So lovely !


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

wow, it is so yummy


----------

